# bloodworm in my filter!!!



## kezzo80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello all, new to the fourms!

Please help!

After recently getting back into tropical fish keeping after 15 years Ive got a problem with my tank:

Ive had the tank set up for over 2 weeks and added 6 tetras and 2 corys last week. I then noticed the tank getting more and more cloudy........Nitrogen cycle I thought, getting established, nothing to worry about yet.

Then yesterday Im noticed a lot of debris in my filter so took it out to investigate. upon which I found around 12 live bloodworm in the filter medium.

Where did they come from as I dont feed bloodworm? Ive not noticed any bloodworm in the tank itself yet. Ive changed the filter medium but fear that I may have to start all over again?

any advice greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Kezzo

PS its a 90 litre (24 Gal) tank, undergravel (air) filter and Fluval 3+ filter & no live plants


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard! And first off, I have to get this out: EEEEWWWWWW!!!

OK, now that that's out of the way, sounds like you've got bugs in your house. Bloodworms are actually the larvae of midges, which are a type of insect resembling mosquitos. It's possible that while the tank was running, a midge got into your house and laid its eggs in the filter. Changing the media and cleaning the filter should do the trick as far as clearing them away, but keep an eye out for any bugs that might get into your house.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No biggie. Feed them to your fish, they'll love you for it.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

*i/a* They would love them, but if it's making your tank cloudy, I would just change the filter media and clean the tank x.x


----------



## kezzo80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all.

Edit: saw a Tetra eating a live bloodworm when I got home this afternoon so it looks like Ive not caught them in time and theyre in the tank substrate.

The corys are acting as if their gills are irritated too (rubbing on rocks) so I think I need to get a Am / NitrI / NitrA test kit ASAP

:fishGreen:


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Getting your own test kits is not only a good idea; it's almost a necessity. The irritation can be caused by high ammonia or nitrites due to cycling, but watch out for other signs of parasitic infection. Stringy, white or clear feces and lethargy are two of three common symptoms of parasites (the third being rubbing against rocks). Still, it's doubtful that they would get sick from the bloodworms. If they continue to scratch against decorations and such, then examine them very carefully for infections. 

Good luck!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the bloodworms, they won't do any harm and the fish will eat them when they get the chance. The only time I've had bloodworms show up was in low flow situations so make sure your filter is working well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Red gills are a sign of ammonia issues so a test kit is really needed here.The bloodworms are a welcome addition,or it would be in my tank.My fish love them and not only is it good for them its good to give them live foods for giving them something to do.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I had them in my filter and it kicked them out every now and then....


----------



## kezzo80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all. I'm going to get an ammonia test kit tomorrow morning.

I've not seen any more bloodworm. As long as their alive though they shouldnt cause a problem right? (ie ammonia spikes)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I wish I had them in my filter and it kicked them out every now and then....


 lol, I'd buy one of those filters, maybe your on to something there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I wish I had them in my filter and it kicked them out every now and then....


No kidding,I would have one on every tank I own.


----------



## kezzo80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Update:

Been and bought a full test kit today and did some Am / No2 / No3 / PH testing

Am - 1.2 mg/l
No2 - 1.0 mg/l
No3 - 5 mg/l
PH - 7.2

I'm very concerned about the Am & No2 levels so Ive done a 40% water change. Im hoping as its a new aquarium (< 1 month old) the cycle is not fully functioning yet.

Apart from testing every 1-2 days and partial water changes, is there anything else I can be doing?


----------

